# portaudit and firefox



## ankscorek (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi friends,

[cmd=]portaudit[/cmd] gives me this 


```
Database created: Fri Mar 29 08:05:04 IST 2013
Affected package: firefox-19.0,1
Type of problem: mozilla -- Use-after-free in HTML Editor.
Reference: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/630c8c08-880f-11e2-807f-d43d7e0c7c02.html

1 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.
```

Please advise me on this.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 29, 2013)

What does the reference website say?  19.0.2,1 is fixed so update it.


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 30, 2013)

> What does the reference website say? 19.0.2,1 is fixed so update it.



I updated it but portaudit is still reporting the same. However  I am also getting this


```
pkg_version -v -X -s firefox
pkg_version: the package info for package 'firefox-19.0,1' is corrupt
pkg_version: the package info for package 'firefox-19.0.2,1' is corrupt
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 30, 2013)

Are you using ports-mgmt/pkg?  Try `$ pkg version` and/or `$ pkg audit` with a space.


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 30, 2013)

This link helped me http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35181

Here is the output

```
pkg info firefox
firefox-19.0.2,1               Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
```

Here is  output


```
portaudit -Fda
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   85 kB   69 kBps
New database installed.
Database created: Sat Mar 30 06:30:05 IST 2013
Affected package: firefox-19.0,1
Type of problem: mozilla -- Use-after-free in HTML Editor.
Reference: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/630c8c08-880f-11e2-807f-d43d7e0c7c02.html

1 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 30, 2013)

Do not use ports-mgmt/portaudit with PKGNG, use the built in audit tool:

`# pkg audit -F`


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 30, 2013)

This helped


```
# pkg audit -F
auditfile.tbz                       100%   85KB  85.2KB/s  85.2KB/s   00:01    
0 problem(s) in your installed packages found.
```


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 30, 2013)

How to mark a topic as [SOLVED].


----------

